# Watched a show on PBS about diets last night



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Guy in his 50s was finding out he was near obease, so he went to weight watchers and heard Fergie talk, heard the testamonies, ect, then went around checking out the various diet plans at the top of the heap today. Then he went to doctors who said that some fats was good, and needed, and some colestriol? was good for him, and so on. Wish I hadnt been so obsorbed in watching the show so as to take some notes. What are the good fats, and other good things we are today being told is bad? I LOVE brown bread, but I like to take a slice of it, butter, a slice, peanut butter, a slice. jelly and another slice and make a dagwood outa it. But if I keep doing that Im starting to look more like JC Dithers lol. Also, is eating peanuts, non salted, cconsidered a nut same as walnuts, acorns, ect? . I guess im going to have to put back on the armour and go back to fighting to do the necessary exercise as I sure dont get it here around the farm generally, even tho I cut and split my wood with chain saw, buzz saw, maul and wedges. Crank my tractor ect.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

The good fats are things like canola and olive oil. Butter, margerine, lard and regular oil are all on the bad front. You need fat to carry the vitamin d through your body. Otherwise you will have issues with malnutrition starting. The best thing to do is go for everything in moderation. Brown bread is wonderful, dark grains, more whole grain whatever. If you go to the web site posted below it will give you a good food list. I do the Weight Watchers plan on Core not the points system. It is a logical way to eat good wholesome food. I am not one to count points really. 

http://www.healthdiscovery.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=82

Just browse this area for the foods that are allowed or try:

http://www.geocities.com/core_food/index.htm

If all else fails post back with questions and I will be glad to answer any. 
Laurie


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

Nuts are a good source of good fats!! I eat pecans and walunts almost everyday.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

I watched the same show.

Yes, nuts are a source of good fats. However, they pack a punch with the calories - something like 7 whole walnuts = 200 + calories.

I am doing weight watchers and you are limited to 2 tsp of a healthy fat per day. That's 2 tsp of either canola or olive oil. That's all your body needs per day.


----------

